# Forum About Russia Sports and Olympics  Russia-Canada 2011 Final  (Under-20). We are the champions!

## mishau_

Когда я включил, мы проигрывали канадцам 0:3, но потом! Просто поглядите. Блеск!  YouTube - CANADA - RUSSIA Final 2011 (U-20)  
Хронология финальных игр России, очень непросто было. 
2 января. Четвертьфинал.
Финляндия - Россия - 3:4  (1:1, 1:0, 1:2, 0:1) Овертайм! 
3 января. Полуфинал. Швеция - Россия - 3:4 (0:1, 1:1, 2:1, 0:0, 0:1) Буллиты! 
5 января. Финал.
Канада - Россия - 3:5 (2:0, 1:0, 0:5)

----------


## sperk

Да, и праздновать умеют  тоже. ::

----------

